# Riding, racing and training in Summit County, Co



## sherpa5311 (Dec 28, 2009)

We are thinking about moving from Texas to Summit County and I wanted to get a sense of the local riding scene. I race road and ride a mountain bike. 

I know there is some good riding during the spring/summer, but what do people do for training in the winter? 

Are there any regular group rides in the area?

What is the racing like?


Many thanks for any help.


----------



## SlowBikeRacer (Nov 7, 2005)

Colorado Winter = Snow = Skate Ski


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

SlowBikeRacer said:


> Colorado Winter = Snow = Skate Ski


In Summit County, yeah, pretty much. On the Front Range, it warms up a bit throughout the winter and you can ride a lot, although trails are iffy due to mud. However, up in Summit COunty, my friends who live there hang up their bikes from November through late April unless they're down visiting us.


----------



## BeeCharmer (Apr 30, 2003)

Just got back from my first visit to the nordic centers in Breck and Frisco. Great grooming with the little snow they've had. First time skating at 10000 feet; very good workout.

Just got back from a cold ride from our home here in Manitou, so for us skiing will be a weekend escape up in the mountains.


----------



## shongalola (Nov 2, 2005)

most racing is on the front range but there are a couple of races in the mountains, primarily the Copper, Dillon crits and Glenwood Springs Omnium


----------



## sbsbiker (Mar 29, 2008)

Sherpa, Why Summit Co? There are plenty of mountain towns that would get you better biking conditions than the highest County in the nation. Durango, Salida, Steamboat Springs all come to mind for better year round riding than Summit. Milder weather, summer comes sooner, and lasts longer. We can ride 7-8 months out of the year up here in Steamboat. Winter is always kocking at the door in Summit, some people like that, I'll take the four seasons we get at 6500ft over the two month summer that the higher elevations get.

While you looking at races..Please don't forget the Steamboat Stage Race. Labor day weekend 4 days of racing.


----------



## shongalola (Nov 2, 2005)

oops, forgot about Steamboat. Was out of town last year but all reports were it was a fantastic race so looking forward to it this year.


----------



## Sherpa23 (Nov 5, 2001)

shongalola said:


> oops, forgot about Steamboat. Was out of town last year but all reports were it was a fantastic race so looking forward to it this year.


You know the real action was at Gateway that weekend, anyway.

By the way, shouldn't you be using your ice picks this time of year?


----------



## shongalola (Nov 2, 2005)

what's with all the Sherpas on here?

No ice for me this year - pretending to be a cyclist. Glad to hear you're getting better.


----------



## Sherpa23 (Nov 5, 2001)

shongalola said:


> what's with all the Sherpas on here?


There's lot of work to be done. Lots of work = lots of sherpas.


----------

